# Stocking suggestions for 125 gallon



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 8, 2011)

Densely planted, PH 7.6 water is medium hardness, temp likely be about 78*. Driftwood plus natural rock in as well, so tons of hiding places for whatever.

My only real requirement is that the fish has to have personality. I'm not big into the mindless behavior of a lot of fish (unless they are fun to watch - zebra danios come to mind here)

Also - of course, I don't want them to kill each other.

Basically, what I know I'm getting are;

Angelfish 5-8
Clown loaches 4-6


I'm considering denison barbs - but having never owned a barb before I'm wondering how they will be personality wise (if anyone can chime in here that would be great)

And i'd love any other suggestions for colorful, playful fish that are either great to watch or interact with their owner. My betta sorority in my 29 gallon tank is my reference for this; they literally jump over each other to say hi, and follow me everywhere.

I'm on the fence about just making it a cichlid tank - but I really prefer the look of planted aquariums, and i'm wondering if perhaps I can put some of the smaller, less aggressive cichlids in here - like rams perhaps.

Fire away!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got Denison barbs, love them! They are the most peaceful of all my fish, and I've never seen them take a nip out of anyone. For a short bit I had my Denisons w/ my discus and they never bothered the discus. I highly doubt a Denison would bother an Angel. Denisons are beautiful to look at but they don't have "personality", like a cichlid does. Denisons will do great with Clowns, as I've kept those two species together, likewise Bolivian Rams. I think you'd be fine with any of the dwarf cichlids. In my opinion the dwarf cichlids/apistos are so underrated!!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

For me, I have never had the tank size to do it in, but I think Blood Red Parrots have such awesome personalities...like tank puppies!!! Yeah, they're cichlids, but they arent as mean as some of the other large cichlids...

Just a thought


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

rainbows
snakeskin gourami 
moonlight gourami 
bala shark(s) 
cory cats 

some ideas.....


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

SGDude said:


> rainbows
> snakeskin gourami
> moonlight gourami
> bala shark(s)
> ...


 
Oh yeah, I have heard that bos. rainbows have GREAT personalities!!!


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

I just packed mine with all different kinds of fish and some inverts that way somebody is always doin something LOL


----------

